# Mycoplasma?



## Guest

Has anyone been reading up on fibro possibly being a mycoplasma infection? There are a few sites with documented case studies of testing for mycoplasma in fibro patients and it was positive and they are being treated with antibiotics and feeling better. Some people have had to stay on the antibiotics for quite some time but from what I understand, it takes awhile to kill off the mycoplasma. There is a special blood test for the mycoplasma other than the regular blood tests which would not show up this infection. Here are a couple of these sites. Let me know what y'all's opinion is. Remember, they use to say ulcers were a stress related problem but now they have determined it is an infection to treat. www.drmirkin.com www.immed.org


----------



## moldie

They'd have to shoot me now before they could give me antibiotics again!


----------



## jv

I would take antibiotics if it wouldsave my life. It would all depend on howill you feel. Ask your doctor to orderthe test and if you test positive then you can take it from there. As you already know the myco plasma was detected via PCR whichis highly accurate. The thing about the myco is that it evades the immune system andthat's why any normal test cannot detect it.In fact all your other blood test may also be normal but you may feel like *&^%$####! andthe doctors will label you with all theknown syndromes like ibs, ibd, cfids and fm.If you have been sick for a long time thentake the test it's only a blood draw!


----------



## moldie

Sorry JV, I was in one of my short answers moods. I was on amoxicillin for about a year a few years ago for adult-oncet acne. Since then, my life has gone downhill because of them. Now I have yeast over-growth that went untreated for a few years. Thank God I went to an allergist who tested me for candida and food sensitivities and I have been on the road to recovery for about a year now. I would like a little more proof of this mycoplasma thing; proof that the treatment has worked and has not caused complications.


----------



## Guest

Moldie, if it will make you feel any better, they do use an antibiotic called minocin that does not cause yeast infections. Believe me, I would not check into this unless they used that or put me on diflucan at the same time with the antibiotic. I, too, got yeast infections fairly easy when I was on antibiotics. The sites I mentioned are really informative and give studies cases and all about how beneficial the treatment is. Some people have gone into remission and some feel 100 % better. They have you take the antibiotic Monday, Wednesday, Friday and on low doses. It is long term but as long as you take acidophilus or the diflucan, I can't see that there would be a bad problem. Especially if it's worthwhile. I am arming myself with info to give to my doctor and have the blood test done. Of course, if I am positive, that means the rest of my family will have to be tested as mycoplasma is infectious. And I do have to say that my family has had it's share of illnesses more than usual in the last couple of years, especially my little girl who is displaying signs of fibro. I'm real suspicious about all this now. My husband is currently going through shingles and has had upper respiratory problems in the last year or so and never had them before! My son has been having more allergy problems than usual. Anyway, I'm going to check it out. Just a blood prick to find out then I can go from there. Hope you are doing okay. We miss hearing from you!!!!


----------



## moldie

Hi Lynne, Thanks for the extra info about this. Let us know how your tests results turn out. Sounds like your family has had it share of illness. I have been going to computer class every Mon. eve.. There is a little break in a couple of weeks before it starts up again in June. How have the chats been going? Are you on any other Fibro boards? I haven't been yet. Guess I have enough keeping up with the two IBS boards I'm on. Now with the weather getting nicer, I'll be spending more time outdoors as well working with my flowers. It was in the 70's here yesterday, and supposed to be in the 80's today. Gives one the planting "bug." I just spent muchos dolares on perineals, a few annuals, and shrubs yesterday. I got the Spring fever from this "bug", and if I don't watch it, I'll over-do it again. Those bags of topsoil are heavy! I sat down at the computer to take a break now. Hows life in Texas this time of year?


----------



## Guest

Hey, Moldie, I know what you mean about the planting bug--We have been busy getting our new yard fixed up. The house is 3 years old and when they landscaped it, they made it look full and didn't think about a few years down the road how crowded things would be and the people that lived here didn't take time to keep it nice so we have had our share of fixing things! There was no landscaping in the backyard so we bought a 25 foot red oak and 2 crepe myrtles and put flower beds under each of them and put lots of flowers in the front yard and trimmed ground ivy galore! It was soooo overgrown and I wanted some flowers to show more, so it got trimmed way way back and now I have orange and red begonias growing like fire and they are beautiful! I bought some other flowers, yellow mums, pink and dark pink geraniums in a planter, petunias, impatiens (will not buy again as they do not like the sun), needless to say, our front yard is very colorful! We have had alot of rain here which is great. I'd swear the lightening was right on top of us the other night. It was very scary. You'd hear the thunder and you wouldn't even count 1 before the lightening hit. Geez! Glad to hear you are doing well. Computer class sounds like fun. Keep us informed.


----------



## Guest

Well, I had my appointment with my doctor today about mycoplasma. As I truly suspected, she will not do it because it is not in the Medical Journals as of yet. She had not even heard yet about mycoplasma playing a part in FMS, CFS, GWI. She does, though, see how it could play a role in aggravating symptoms. She says it makes good sense that that could happen. She has, however, referred me to a rheumy. She says that a rheumy would have this info and they would see it before she would and if they agree with it, then she will go along with it. So, now, I have to wait until end of June (really not too bad, huh?) to see this new rheumy. Alas, not all goes my way.......


----------



## weener

Hi Lynne:Seeing a rheumatologist probably is the best route to go. As I mentioned in my e-mail, my new rheumy didn't sound too interested. I will mention it to her again when I see her in August. Who knows maybe by then they will have come up with more info. Never give up. Heck what am I talking about, we are survivors.


----------



## Guest

Just thought I would give everyone an update. As it turns out, the studies done are supposedly in the medical journals. I just have a "Safe" practitioner. I have been in touch with a couple of other women who are doing the antibiotic treatment. I did order the book by Henry Scammel "The New Arthritis Breakthrough". It covers, RA, lupus, schleroderma, juvenile RA, fibromyalgia. I got it today and have already read it. I hate it say it, but it sounds so convincing. And to think that this treatment has been around for a long, long time. Kind of like the MSM....been around for a long time but people say it's experimental, don't use it, blah, blah, blah.....I did find a fibromyalgia specialist about an hour away from here who has fibro himself and does the antibiotic protocol. I have an appt this friday and am very excited. I have tons of questions of course. I'll keep y'all posted......


----------



## moldie

Hi Lynne, I just got to thinking about the prefix indicating perhaps a connection to fungus. Mycosis is "any disease caused by fungi" and mycology being "the study of fungi and fungus diseases, according to my Encylopedia of Medicine and Nursing and Mycoplasma is "a taxonomic name given a genus including the pleuropneumonia-like organisms (PPLO) and separated into 15 species. The organisms are responsible for respiratory illnesses in man. I don't know for sure how this fits in for us, but I don't know the 15 species either. Mycobacterium is "a genus of Schizomycetes characterized by acid-fast staining." Let me know if any of the treatment includes treatment with Mycostatin which is used for Candida infections (of which I have been diagnosed with and am now on Diflucan which has helped my intestinal symptoms). Minocin is listed as being in the Tetracycline family and used as an antimicrobial/antiparasitic/to treat infections caused by sensitive gram-negative and gram-positive organisms, trachoma, and amebiasis. It seems to indicate that it is used to treat various STD and Meningococcal type infections. Someone in our fibro group just had a bad Meningococcal type infection. This whole thing has me wondering since I have read on the net that Diflucan is used to treat some of those infections too. Can't wait to hear what you have to say on your follow-up of this. As you may have guessed, the mold is interested in all fibro people with fungal related symptoms/illnesses.


----------



## Guest

Moldie, about your intestinal problems......I remember now corresponding with one of the women that did the mycoplasma testing witht this doctor I am going to. Normal mycoplasma is about 200. Hers was 560 or so. I don't know which mycoplasmas she tested positive for but she had really bad stomach bacteria and her stomach and intestines and IBS were AWFUL! Well, as it turns out, she had to undergo strong antibiotics for her gut first and then started the minocin. She said her stomach hasn't felt this good in years. They used some other antibiotic for her gut and she did come down with a yeast infection but was given diflucan or something of the sort for that. Just thought I would pass that info on....


----------



## Guest

Well, I went to the doctor in Gun Barrel City today. He is a very nice man. As I had said before, he has fibromyalgia or should I say that he says he HAD fibro. Two years ago, he started the Antibiotic Protocol and his symptoms are 95% gone. He was going to have to retire becuase he could barely function anymore. He is in his early 50's.Anyway, he looked at all my current and past blood work and noticed every ANA was high and he said, "You don't have fibromyalgia, you have Lupus"! Well, blow me away!!!!!!!!! He says anytime that you do have abnormal blood work, that takes you out of the fibromyalgia category and into the autoimmune category.He took blood to test for the mycoplasma and should hear back on that within a couple of weeks. He went ahead and started me on Zithromax 250 mg every other day and I go to see him in 3 months. He wants me to try Ambien again for sleep. He also prescribed Motrin for the inflammation and pain but I falter a little on that just becuase of stomach stuff. He, of course, did say you run the risk of eating your stomach on it. He also prescribed Nystatin for the yeast buggy. I was real encouraged with him. He wants to see my daughter. I made an appt for her in July. Good chance I passed this junk onto her when I had her. That should be interesting. She's just had too many problems not to have something show up. I'll keep y'all updated. Lynne


----------



## Guest

Please keep us updated on your diagnosis/treatment. Is it me or does everyone notice that bells ring every time I get in here - so many connections. Does everyone have a problem with yeast infections at times? We should get some kind of list together, like when we register, of our symptoms, longevity etc. I bet we would find many more common problems that we are not even aware of. I am new so if there is already a set up for something like this could you let me know?


----------



## Guest

SCaracter, I have just been having yeast problems due to the three rounds of antibiotics that I have recently been on due to a nasty upper respiratory infection. I was still having a bit of a problem when I went to Dr. Smith so he put me on nystatin along w/ the zithromax that he put me on for the mycoplasma. Normally, I am okay. I do take alot of acidophilus everyday but the antibiotics wiped me out!!!!!Good to have so many new people here on the board to be able discuss our problems and feel free about it.I don't know of a list, SC, sorry.....


----------



## Guest

Lynne - thanks for replying - I too love checking and reading the posts - it makes me feel so "normal" - great talking/corresponding with people with similar problems/complaints.


----------



## Guest

I did go back and read the info. on using antibiotics to cure the infection but I had the feeling that this Dr. did not believe in fibromyalgia as a true diagnosis.. How do you all feel about this?


----------



## Guest

Sea, are you talking about the sites I typed in the first message? I don't recall exactly what is said at the sites but I do know that the doctor I went to see in Gun Barrel City has fibro and started the Antibiotic Protocol two years ago and he has his life back! He was on the verge of retiring, he could barely function when he ran across the mycoplasma thing and started taking the minocin. One other site I did not mention is www.roadback.org. That is a great site and they have a message board there too. You might want to look at that one. The book "The New Arthritis Cure" by Henry Scammel is good reading on this subject. It explains how the mycoplasmas do their nasty little thing and how the minocin helps and has lots of life storie that are just unbelievable. Most all the stories are about Rheumotoid Arthritis but the book is for RA, lupus, scleroderma, fibromyalgia, juvenile RA, etc, connective tissue diseases, arthritic conditions. Out of curiousity, which site sounds like the doctor doesn't believe in fibro?


----------



## Guest

Hi, www.drmirkin.com is the site that had an article on it that said doctors are telling lies and just labeling their patients as having fibro rather than telling patients that they just don't know whats wrong.Thanks for the added info. as I am always open minded about new treatments. Having a medical background always makes me look furthur into alternative treatments to fibro.I will look into the other info. you gave me.Bye


----------



## Guest

Well, I got my blood test results and I tested positive for mycoplasma pheumonia. Dr. Smith informed me that my DHEA is extremely low and wants me to supplement 5 mg capsule each day. My growth hormone was excellent. He said the zithromax is a great antibiotic to stay on for the mycoplasma treatment. Anyway, just wanted to keep y'all updated.


----------



## Guest

I have your funny story for the day. When I wrote y'all last night about what I tested positive for, I didn't tell you everything. I also tested positive for chlamydia. After I got off the phone with the doctor, I looked it up and just about died! I was thinking I had had this stuff for over 15 years (my husband and I have been married for 15 years) and had infected my husband and probably both the kids when I gave birth! I couldn't sleep last night. It was awful. Well, I called the nurse this morning and she chuckled just a little and told me that this chlamydia was an antibody and in the blood and NOT AT ALL AND COMPLETELY DIFFERENT from the sexually transmitted disease! Man, what a scare.....She said that many women have done theh same thing. She asked me if I felt a bit relieved.....WELLLLLL, YEA!!!!!!!! Now, here is my question for Moldie, if you are out there. The nurse said if I wanted to find out more about the antibody chlamydia, look it up as IgG. Well, I did that and I can't make heads or tails of it. What is IgG, chlamydia? Can you help me? Thanks


----------



## Guest

I got a copy of my blood test results today in the mail and thought I would share them with you. The Mycoplasma Pheumoniae normal count is 0-200. Mine was 667! The Chlamydia antibody IgG - positive is over 1.10. Mine was 2.71! I never thought anything would show up and then to be that high! Really surprised me. Just thought I would share the numbers with you great people! Lynne


----------



## Guest

Hi! I'm new here (today) I spent hours reading posts, had a good cry, now I'm feeling more positive. I really wanted to thank you for posting this info! I checked out the sites you mentioned, and looked up a dozen additional sites about mycoplasma. What an eye opener! I'm torn between feeling like everything finally fits together, and being concerned I'm just desperate for answers. I'm going to really push my doctor to pursue this, or tell him to find me a doctor who will. I don't know what its like in the states but in Canada I can't see a specialist without a letter from my GP. I might have to fight for it but I just feel like I have to find out more. Since I didn't come in until today, I was able to read all your updates like a single thread. Its terrible to suffer like this but it must have felt reassuring to see a test come up positive. I've had so many tests with negative findings that I don't even want to complain anymore, they (the doctors)make me feel like I'm neurotic. I just felt so much more positive after reading your posts, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Guest

Hi LSynatschk, I keep hitting return and clearing our my post! I am going to try this again. I am a newbie. I have kept up with your tests and I find it encouraging.I went to my family doctor today, I havean upper respiratory and sinus infection.He gave me Zithromax. I realiazed when I got logged on , that that was what you were taking. I was diagnosed about nine months ago with Fibro, by a Rheumatologist. Luckily,my Orhtopeodic doctor had referred me to him.I had back surgery ten years ago, and when I started having numbness and tingling in my legs and feet, I thought it was a disk again.I have been real sick for two years, and the past year has been rough. I believe thatS Caracter was wondering if most of us sufferfrom yeast infections. I know I do, and everyone I have run across with Fibro does. My doctor also gave me Diflucan. I took it a few months ago, but it didn't last long. Iwish you much luck in your treatments. I will be reading your posts, and hope that this works. I have an appt with a new family doctor next month as my Ins. is changing.My Rheumy, doesnt beleive that there is a connection with yeast. I don't have an appt with him until Oct. So I will ask the new family dr. about the test. take care,thoughts and prayers with all,jen


----------



## moldie

Lynne, all I know is that IgG is the tests that allergists use. An immune response I believe. It is probably much like the tests results I got from Candida molds. My body was apparently reacting to them as yours perhaps is to Chlaymidia, meaning it is a problem for you since it has built up a significant # of antibodies against it? That's just a stab at it. You will probably find out more on a site that deals with discussing allergy tests.As far as candida/yeast infections go, if they begin to affect other systems than there is a different protocol on how long one is on the Diflucan. It takes one who has the knowledge and experience to figure this one out. I don't believe that many doctors posess this knowledge yet. I think I have found one, since it has been working since the later part of 1998. I do think that you have to be dilegent in checking liver enzymes though, which I don't think mine was dilegent enough in doing. I believe he figured the lower dose and frequency would not cause a problem. I am glad I was insistent that mine be checked by my GI. She said it shouldn't be a problem, but when it showed up a second time at my ER visit, my new GI specialist took note. I have since decreased my Diflucan to one every week to 10 days. An underlying sluggish system makes a difference in the way/speed one processes meds. I will have to put this to him when I see him this week.


----------



## Guest

Moldie, I did finally find out that the Chlamydia, IgG is an antibody and just like you said, I just have a huge amount of it and it is working against me. I am putting a call into the doctor today about the nystatin. Last thing I want to do is hurt my liver. If I am not feeling signs of a yeast infection, I amgoing to ask if I can quit taking the nystatin and just keep taking my PB8 acidophilus. I am just about tripling the amount and I was doubling the amount when I came down with the yeast infection during my horrible upper respiratory infection.To I believe it was Jen that has the sinus infection? I'm sure you read on the sites that normally they do use the tetracycline family, mainly minocin, for the antibiotic protocol. It seems less germ resistant. But as they say, they do use the erthrymycin family, which zithromax is in, when they minocin won't work or if it bothers you. I know I read that they would put children on the erthromycin family as the tetracycline will stain their teeth. That's what happened with my teeth. I had so many sorethroats as a child (allergies), the tetracyline stained mine. They didn't know that backthen, darn it. I will say that yesterday was a horrible day. I woke up having a bit of a tight neck and headache. By the end of the day, I was exhausted and everything hurt down to my toes. I had not experienced this much pain in probably a year or so. I am wondering if I am experiencing the Herx as they call it, where the antibiotic is attacking the mycoplasma and the toxins are releaseing. I will see how today goes. Anyway, y'all have a good day. My son is getting the first half of his braces today. He is not looking forward to this. He is such a handsome boy. I can't wait for his teeth to be straight. He will be quite the knockout! (i'm not prejudice though, am I?) Lynne


----------



## weener

Hi Everyone:Just bumping this post back up. I found this mycoplasma article very interesting. There were questions asked about it in last nights chat.


----------



## Guest

Well, I thought I would bump this back up and give y'all an update on my situation. It has now been 4 weeks into my antibiotic protocol. I am taking the antibiotic, zithromax, 250 mg, everyother day. The first two weeks nothing much happened. Then, the ball fell, you might say. I have felt pretty crummy the last two weeks. My neck and upper back and shoulders have felt like a brick wall. My hands and feet have felt real strange, like achy, going numb (i put this on another posting).Believe it or not, when I got diagnosed with fibro Oct 98, after I started up my vitamin regiman, I never have really had a flare. My pain really kinda stayed the same except for an occasional tight muscle, but normally, I would sleep it off, so I have never really experienced extremely horrible pain until now.I am going through what they call the Herxheimer Reaction. It's where the antibiotic is working at that nasty mycoplasma and releasing a bunch of toxins and MAN, it is not fun. I have soaking in hot tubs, using the heating pad and taking it very easy. It has weaned and waned but seems to be ever so slowly getting a bit better. (now that I've said that, i'll feel even worse tomorrow!)I am having a bit of trouble with the yeasty bug but tackling it. I am taking tons of acidophilus and nystatin and eating yogurt and trying to stay away from sugars. Not so easy......I took 3 diflucans, 1 every 3 days, and still having a bit of trouble.I have lots of questions for my doc when I go back in September. I still feel positive about the protocol even if I am feeling yucky. At least I know that the antibiotic is working against the mycoplasma. I just wish I knew howlong this nasty herx was going to last.......I will keep y'all updated about once a month or so... Lynne


----------



## Guest

Hi Lynne,Thanks for the update and sorry you are having such a reaction. But then, of course, it was to be expected. Toxin release in the body cannot be a lot of fun and I guess that is why the low dosage of the antibiotic and the length of time necessary to be on it. So that it is very slow release. Otherwise, our bodies would be too overwhelmed to handle it.Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and wish you well.Take care,calida


----------



## Guest

Lynne,Here are a couple of websites I found with info about the "herx" reaction. (You had wondered how long these symptoms would last..) It would appear that there is no specified time and it varies with each individual. From what I'm reading here, this low dose antibiotic therapy was first used in conjunction with syphillis and then with Lyme disease. Here are the URLs for the sites, just in case you have not seen them.calida http://x-l.net/Lyme/HERX.html http://rheumatic.org/faq.htm


----------



## Guest

Okay, here's my two week report, people!!I have sort of good news. I have been keeping a journal of my progress everyday since I started this Antibiotic Protocol. I had that terrible herx a few weeks ago and it went away after about a week. My hands and feet have hurt, achy, tingly, shooting pains a bit throughout the last couple of weeks but getting better.The good news is is that I have quit taking the melatonin as of 7 days ago to see what would happen. If anything is getting better, it is my sleep. I have actually slept through until 4 - 4:30 everynight except 2 out of 7. I have really felt better in the mornings, being more alert, really felt like I have slept, ya know what I mean? I also have started taking whey protein. Have y'all heard about that helping the immune system? One of the other boards that I visit really pushes it and some doctors are even pushing it. It is full of amino acids, lactoferrin, immunoglobulins, bovine serum albumin, etc. I ordered some expensive stuff but have found out I can get it at healthfood store which I plan to try next. I can't say that I have felt a tremendous change since starting it. Some people do feel a change within a couple of days. It is a great antiviral, antibacterial, anti-inflammatory stuff so I think I plan on keeping it up. The site that I ordered from is www.immunepro.com. If you are interested in looking at, it does at least explain about it. As I said, it is very expensive on that site but it is informative. A real good site that gets just a bit technical is www.cfs.inform.dk/Behandling/whey.html. It really explains a bit how whey protein can help various things.Anyway, I think I may be gettin somewhere with this protocol. I am feeling a bit more positive about it. Thanks for listening! Lynne


----------



## Guest

I forgot to say that my yeast problem is virtually gone. I truly believe it was the cornstarch powder of all things. I quit using that and I have all but cleared up! Thank goodness, as that was really getting me down! Lynne


----------



## weener

Hi Lynne:Whew! You must be relieved that the herx is gone. What a great idea keeping a journal of your progress. Especially with fm, I'm lucky if I remember what I ate last night. I very happy to hear that you are feeling better and that darn yeast thing is gone. The whey protein is that something you mix in a drink or do you spread it over food? It sounds like it's worth a try. Good luck and hope you continue feeling better.


----------



## Guest

Hi Lynne, thanks for the update, I'm glad your health is looking up and the nasty yeast infection is gone!! Keep us posted, I'm hoping you get past this pain mode and really start feeling improvement. DeeDee


----------



## Guest

Weener, the whey protein is a powder that you mix in 8 oz. of water. It is the nastiest tastin stuff but, if it's good for me and helping, I'll do anything!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lynne,Great to hear that you are feeling better. I'll be watching with interest your progress with the whey protein powder.By the way, if any of you tried to click on Lynne's URLs a few messages back and were unable to, I finally figured out why. Lynne added a period at the end of the URL and the browser picks it up and says either "you can't access this page" or "no such page". A URL (to be effective to click on) should be on a separate line with no period at the end of it. Just thought "y'all" might like to know that. You can cut and paste these URLs into your browser and then delete the period and it'll bring the page up.Interesting that the waste and by-products of milk and cheese making is now selling for big bucks. Guess our ancestors on the farm knew what was good for them..."Little Miss Muffet, sat on her tuffet; eating her curds and WHEY."







I plan to go back and read those website about whey protein and try to learn something.Cheers,calida


----------



## Guest

Calida, as I've said before, I learn something new everyday. I did not know about the periods on url's. Now I know....You crack me up with the curds and whey....Haven't thought of that one in quite awhile!!!! Lynne


----------



## Guest

This thread got me to thinking about the "curds and whey" thing. I grew up on a farm in the 1940's and we kept dairy cows, just for family consumption with a little left over to sell and I remember eating/drinking clabbered milk or "clabber". Now, I realize what that was. It's a soft cottage cheese with the whey drained out. This'll crack you up too. We slopped the hogs with the whey! The liquid by-product with all the good stuff in it. Go figure! I guess we had some really healthy hogs.







Here's a website I found in my searching last night about how to make clabber. I think it was a 4-H Club project. This calls for any kind of milk, however, I think I've read somewhere else that the milk should be unprocessed. (Not pasteurized or homogenized). Don't know if that's true or not.I thought this was rather interesting.calida==================================== http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/~Whitesid/4-H/curdwhey.html Making "Curds and Whey" (Cottage Cheese)(Separating Food Into Two Mixtures of Molecules)DemonstrationYou need:2 cups milk, any kind a saucepan 3 tablespoons vinegar or lemon juice a colander or strainer a large bowl cheesecloth or paper towels heat source Optional: seasoning salt, plastic knives and crackers, small bowl Important: Read through procedures before starting experiment. In this experiment, milk is changed so members/students can see some of the molecules usually invisible in milk. This is an example of how a scientist might start to determine what is in an unknown mixture of molecules. To find out what nutrients are in food and how much of them is present, a scientist might separate and measure the amount of each nutrient. ProcedurePour the milk into a saucepan. Add the vinegar or lemon juice. Place the saucepan on low heat and stir slowly until the milk curdles (forms clumps). This usually takes 5 to 8 minutes. Remove the saucepan from the heat but keep stirring until the curdling stops. Have the colander lined with cheesecloth or paper towels ready. Place colander over a large bowl. Pour the curdled milk into the colander. The whey or water part will go through into the bowl. Press the curds gently with paper towels to remove more liquid. If desired, put the curds into a small bowl. Add about 1/4 teaspoon seasoning salt. Spread the curds on crackers to taste. What happened?The lemon juice or vinegar that was added is a substance called an acid. The acid changes a milk protein called casein so that it will clump together and form solid curds. Heat helps separate the curds from the liquid whey. The curds contain most of the protein, fat, and vitamin A of the original milk. The liquid or whey contains water, whey proteins, most of the milk sugar (lactose, a carbohydrate), and other vitamins and minerals. Calcium, a major nutrient (mineral) provided by dairy products, is divided between the whey and the curds. Additional Information to sharerotein provides the building blocks for body cells. All parts of the body are made up of smaller units called cells. There are about 100,000,000,000,000 (one hundred trillion) cells in a human body. Protein helps bodies build and repair cells. Carbohydrates (sugar, starch, and fiber) are used to supply the body with energy. Fiber provides bulk. Some fiber may be broken down in the large intestine and used as an energy source, but most is not. Fat provides energy and helps to maintain the health of the skin and hair. Fat helps carry fat soluble vitamins (A, D, and E) and aids in their absorption. Vitamins and MineralsVitamins and minerals are found in foods in very small amounts. It is impossible to see the vitamins and minerals in food as we could see the protein and fat that separated from the milk. However, scientists can often develop tests to detect these in foods. Vitamins are molecules that are needed in small amounts in different parts of the body for different purposes. For example, vitamin A is part of the structure of the eye; without vitamin A, we cannot see. Minerals are also used in the body in many different ways. For example, calcium, phosphorous, and other minerals form the bones and make them stiff and solid even though bones do have "pores".


----------



## Guest

I personally like my curds & whey with chunks of cold pineapple!!







DeeDee


----------



## Feisty

I like mine with PEACHES. yum!!!!


----------



## Guest

I just wanted to move this back up so the newcommers would have a chance to read over this very informative post.Lori Ann


----------

